# Live Black Worms



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Wierd thing. When I feed LBW to my fish. In one tank, after less than 5 minutes the uneaten worms would all be dead. The fish in the tank are all good. In my other tanks the worms all survive for several days until they are eaten. Anybody have a theory?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have tank parameters for the 2 tanks, like temp, pH, GH, and KH and nitrate levels? Also whether you add salt? Those things could all help. My blackworm live for days, maybe weeks, if it wasn't for my cories. I thought they were flashing once, until I realized they were digging for worms.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do you have tank parameters for the 2 tanks, like temp, pH, GH, and KH and nitrate levels? Also whether you add salt? Those things could all help. My blackworm live for days, maybe weeks, if it wasn't for my cories. I thought they were flashing once, until I realized they were digging for worms.


Yeah, they are surviving in the other tank. I have 4 growouts side by side. Water changes all at the same time. Even this tank, no fish death just the worms. Everything is within normal range.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

this is really strange ?? 

in my tanks the worms dont get a chance to live , they are gone before i put them in [email protected]!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

best place to buy live black or red wiggler worms?
(near west end of vancouver if possible)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Mferko said:


> best place to buy live black or red wiggler worms?
> (near west end of vancouver if possible)


canadian aquatics ! lbw -charles , for red wigglers - pat(mykiss)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

any local places so i can avoid having to ship and pay online?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Mferko said:


> any local places so i can avoid having to ship and pay online?


what ? they are local

they are sponers on this site .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely Canadian Aquatics.. $5 for a good amount that last a long long time for all my fish!
And survive? i agree with juice.. they're gone before i get to duck my head and check out what's happening inside!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> any local places so i can avoid having to ship and pay online?


Charles at Cdn Aquatics, especially if you live in Kerrisdale


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found that in a bare bottom tank, you are right, the lbw don't live very long but in a tank with gravel, they seem to live forever until my fish dig them up.

Its pretty cool actually, the fish are smart enough to know where the currents in the tank go so when my discus are looking for worms in the gravel, they congregate in 2 corners and stare intensely into the gravel, then blow at the gravel to move it and dive for the worms when they see one.

The other really cool thing is that the discus know the moment I throw salt into the tank and the salt hits the gravel, all the worms will surface so once they see the salt, they just follow the salt to the bottom and have a left over worm feast

Not sure why the worms die almost right away in a bare bottom tank though


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

richmond is not local if you live in vancouver ... noahs ark pet store on broadway has them all the time ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> richmond is not local if you live in vancouver ... noahs ark pet store on broadway has them all the time ...


Pat is in Richmond and Charles is in Vancouver on the West Side.

Back to the original problem though, Joseph, you made an interesting observation. However, I think the OP said that both tanks are the same, so they either both are bare bottomed or both have the same substrate...at least that's my assumption.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from CanadianAquatics... Charles. Very healthy black worms.


----------

